# How can I get installer.app on my 1.1.4 iPhone?



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

I went the independence route to unlock my upgraded 1.1.4 phone, and finally got everything to work.

Only issue is that it didn't install installer.app, and I can't figure out how to do it.

Anyone know:

1) where can I download installer.app
2) is there an easy way to get it on my phone over wifi or connected to my mac?

Thanks


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Here you go:

AppTapp Installer 3.1 - MacUpdate


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Or use iPlus or iLiberty+ to re-jailbreak


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there a way to do it without re-jailbreaking? My 1.1.4 is working flawlessly, no issues with safari logins etc, and don't want to risk that.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

scandy said:


> Is there a way to do it without re-jailbreaking? My 1.1.4 is working flawlessly, no issues with safari logins etc, and don't want to risk that.


The solution I provided shouldn't require you to re-jailbreak as long as your iPhone is jailbroken already.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

It is jailbroken, but what you provided me says it only works with 1.0.0 1.0.1 and 1.0.2 firmware


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

scandy said:


> It is jailbroken, but what you provided me says it only works with 1.0.0 1.0.1 and 1.0.2 firmware


Try it anyway. It might just be an outdated description. It was posted just last month, so it's pretty current. If it doesn't work, you can right-click on the installer and choose "Show package contents", then browse the package and you'll find the actual Installer.app inside Contents/Resources. You can simply use ssh or iNdependence to copy Installer.app to your iPhone. You want to put it in /Applications on your iPhone.


----------

